# Good 2-Way Radios For Camping



## flexdog1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Fellow Outbackers,

We have a pair of Cobra PR4500 radios

They were cheap and perform accordingly. We can't regularly get more than 1 mile out of them.

Anyone have any good luck with another model of radios?
We want to be able to use them like everyone elese - state parks, at the mall, etc. and would like for them to perform up to a few miles at least.

Thanks all!
-scott


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

The GMRS frequencies of these radios should have a better range than those of the FRS frequencies. But GMRS users are supposed to be licensed.

I have several of these type radios and the range is nowhere near the 16 miles claimed. Oh it might be that good if I has on one side of a valley and the other person was on the other side. I'm satisfied with the one mile range, and work around it accordingly.

CB radios aren't any better, in fact they're range is worse, and the lack of privacy factor along with skip makes them almost useless.

Handheld ham radios are much better, but these do require licenses and are somewhat pricey, and if you're within the range of a repeater, you can talk around the world!

That leaves your cell phone. As long as you're withing cell range these work great. The push-to-talk variety allow operation like walkie-talkies, but you'll need to have at least two, which means contracts, which means more money.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

With free mobile to mobile, the DW and I use our cell phones instead of the radios, better sound and private. The nice things about the family radios is that more than two people can be on the channel and talk together or you can send out a signal to all at once. I got some 5 mile rated radios several years ago that have worked well. Used it at work a couple of times and were able to talk from the basement of one building to the office of another. Also talked a couple of miles across the lake while on the trail. Did not try any further. I had just went to Wal-mart and got them. Costed about $40 for the pair. I wouldn't buy the cheapest set there is but a 5 - 10 mile range should be good enough for most uses around camp and at a mall.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

We've had good luck with Midland GMRS radios. We use cellphones mostly...but I like to have the radios with in case we don't have coverage. If you buy the 'voice activated' ones....you can some times leave one in the camper as a 'monitor' for the unruly 4 legged hounds that might make too much noise...when you go around the campground visiting your friends.


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

We have had a lot of fun with with the Garmin Rino series of radio's. we have one 130 and two 120's. The fun is the GPS feature that will allow you to see where the other radio's are when they key the mike. They will tell you what direction they are,and how far away they are. If you have kids and they like to go to the park by themselves, you can see where they are when you call them. Now they are a bit pricy, but we felt it was worth it.


----------



## flexdog1 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks to everyone for the education and and comments. I will re-post when we get a new set.
-scott


----------

